# BYU VS TCU GAME WATCHERS POST



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the feeling BYU has this tonight... i am watching the pre game now, those watching post thoughts here....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Will do thanks for starting this...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is the one host Chris FArley's brother with the huge head and mouth?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BYU's not look good so far. But don't worry cougar fans, it's still early.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

7-0 TCU


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Crap BYU don't screw this up the first game other than when I bet on you I am rooting for you! Crap come to think of it BYU has screwed me on every bet I have made on them! They already fumbled and TCU 7-0 not looking so hot now. Maybe I should just watch Barrett Jackson instead...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

TCU is fired up... whats that halls second sac...not used to having to hold on to that ball


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the saying, turnovers are the only stat that counts...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

if they get this call that will be huge... I dont see it from the angle facing them


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

BYU needs to capitalize on this now...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not looking good so far.... The Y got stuffed on 4th...


Crap I hate the MTN and VRS not HD.... Like watching a game from the 80's


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, TCU is looking good....this is not what i expected...14-0


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

14-0 TCU


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dang I knew this was going to happen. Are the BYU players back in Provo and BYU sent some cronies?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

that was a bad first quarter...BYU needs to make some adjustments....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Lets see how this is called i am going to say incomplete pass


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

17-0 :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If BYU does have "the lord" on thier side now would be a good time to show up. Otherwise U fan can pile on maxipads for the heismen hype and that silly national championship talk. BTW not to change the subject but are all the TCU cheerleaders flatchested?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hall hits the deck again...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There might be some humble pie eating after this game unless BYU can somehow turn things around.

Oklahoma stomped TCU so I don't believe BYU belongs with the big boys this year.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

TCU is killing BYU's running game...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Not looking good so far.... The Y got stuffed on 4th...
> 
> Crap I hate the MTN and VRS not HD.... Like watching a game from the 80's


There are some of us who have never had anything different...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at me I'm orvis. I'm loaded I have HDTV.   What do you say now biotch.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

4 sacks on hall... :shock: he does not spend much time on the ground, this is new territory...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Look at me I'm orvis. I'm loaded I have HDTV.   What do you say now biotch.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me I'm orvis. I'm loaded I have HDTV.   What do you say now biotch.
> ...


I to have an HDTV (fat men like thier tv's) but the game not being broadcast in HD driving me nuts. I watch all the other college games and NFL games in HD. I have the NFL sunday ticket HD packet but I had to rob a 7-11 to afford it this year! :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This is looking like a train wreck, BYU is being dominated...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought you guys said BYU is good????









Bahahahahha.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Will they even score?
It's not looking good.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Unless BYU pulls a miracle out of their A, say goodbye to the top TEN BYU...


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

If they could score before the half, at least they would still be in the game ... somewhat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

23-0 can you say OUCH! They need a miracle like the U had against Oregon State but Y fans say goodbye to the BCS with a loss. You might want to let the U win so you can split the 12 MIL the BCS will have to give to the MTN west.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I thought you guys said BYU is good????
> 
> Bahahahahha.


You know I'm a Ute fan so part of me is LOVING this but i thought they would do much better... Maybe i should say BYU has this for all of their games...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> 23-0 can you say OUCH! They need a miracle like the U had against Oregon State but Y fans say goodbye to the BCS with a loss. You might want to let the U win so you can split the 12 MIL the BCS will have to give to the MTN west.


Thing is we have all seen BYU do amazing things... they still have a half to play but, its not looking good :|


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Miracles are over for the Y. Like I said they are great front runners, but how will they take a dose of their own mecicine? Plus they still have another beating coming from the U. They will still get a bowl game, everyone does. College football is kind of like little league everyone gets a torphy. Until a playoff happens in college football quit watching bowl games.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Let's see what they can do.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

There are a lot of people in my camp that are eating this up.....

I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will tell you what I will do Y fan, I will quit watching for 1 hour and maybe since I am not watching and rooting for the Y to win (I could be cursed look at ND lately) you can come back and make a game of it. See you a 9:00.... :mrgreen:







P.S. But remember if they come out strong and start winning is is all on me nothing about character, heart, determination ect..... 

If they still get smoked than I guess I am not cursed and the cowboys will win a playoff game this year!


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a start!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else LOVE the sports soup commercials... :lol: :lol: Soccer :roll:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I will tell you what I will do Y fan, I will quit watching for 1 hour and maybe since I am not watching and rooting for the Y to win (I could be cursed look at ND lately) you can come back and make a game of it. See you a 9:00.... :mrgreen:
> 
> P.S. But remember if they come out strong and start winning is is all on me nothing about character, heart, determination ect.....
> 
> If they still get smoked than I guess I am not cursed and the cowboys will win a playoff game this year!


Orvis leaves... BYU scores...... hmmmmm


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Anyone else LOVE the sports soup commercials... :lol: :lol: Soccer :roll:


ya I thought that was pretty funny


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That was way funny. This game is NOT..


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> That was way funny. This game is NOT..


At least The Office is on tonight!


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Even if BYU gets HOT, they are running out of time!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man am I glad I'm not a byu fan. That would be rough.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

can you say beating?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Game over. Cougars are getting a royal a$$ beating.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

That does it. Game Over.

You Stay Classy San Diego!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys, I don't think BYU is going to do it.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

it looks like the quest is over -)O(-


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU hasn't seen this kind of a whoopin' since they gave it to UCLA. Their play tonight has been so poor it makes pathetic look good. It is a good thing BYU didn't play this poorly against the Aggies or they would have lost that one.

Oh well. Pressure's off now for a perfect season. Maybe BYU can now focus on playing ball and make the best of the rest of the season.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Man this pie tastes good tonight...
[attachment=0:im2oa2g0]images.jpg[/attachment:im2oa2g0]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's almost 9pm and from the sounds of it me not watching didn't help the cougars one bit. So I am not cursed and my beloved Cowboys might win a playoff game this year! Oh BTW go utes they are the MTN wests only chance to get a BCS buster this year now. Let me be the first to scream for the ute fan:

*OVERATED!*

This is way SOS is so telling of how good a team is but it makes the MTN West look bad and makes the PAC 10 really look bad (sorry RR).


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: NICE Kyle..... 

I can only add this to the suffering....


-()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-

Craig... shut up.... just kidding. You're right though....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

How many sack is that 5... 6.... BYU is getting OWNED....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. it is nine oclock cant wait any longer must go see the score...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL loved the shot of the yawning Y fans... :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> O.K. it is nine oclock cant wait any longer must go see the score...


Safe to assume you are not cursed though they did score right after you left....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

In a couple of weeks we will see just how good the UTES are when the play TCU. Can't wait until tommorrow to see the creative Utes pile on the cougars. Night all!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

-BaHa!- -BaHa!- Sorry guys but I just had to say this WHOOPIN completely made up for the rest of the Sh**ty week    -()/- -/|\-


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

To be honest, if TCU continues this level of play things will very interesting.. But with that said I think the Utes can beat them.. The Utes have played some tough teams and prevailed.. we shall see... 

GO UTES!!!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The utes are my boys, But I dont believe with the way they have been playing that they can beat them right now. I definately think the Utes need to step it up to beat TCU and BYU for that matter.

I do have to give BYU credit on the year though. Up until tonight they did look good. I think it will be the one & only "off" week they will have this year. The utes have to step it up to both teams levels. I know theyre capable of it!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess BYU didn't come to play. Thats too bad because the Utes will be 8-0 on Saturday


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I do have to give BYU credit on the year though. Up until tonight they did look good. I think it will be the one & only "off" week they will have this year. The utes have to step it up to both teams levels. I know theyre capable of it!!!


No I think BYU needs to step it up to the level of the Utes and TCU. BYU has had to many easy games this year that they werent even ready for the challenge.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

What a pitiful showing. Oh well I was getting tired of cheering for the UTEs so we would have an undefeated matchup in November. Now I can cheer for the UTES to lose.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Now watch, the Utes will be so busy laughing about BYU losing tonight that CSU will sneak away with a W tomorrow. Ohhhh, what am I sayin'? Slap ma mouth! Did I say Utah would lose to CSU?

Hopefully, the Utes will recover from tonight's game in time to regain some strength to take care of CSU. 

The Utes haven't really been tested by much of a real team yet this year. The closest thing to a real team so far has really been Oregon State. Michigan is proving to be almost as bad as UCLA and same with Air Farce. 

At this point of the season, I have to say that TCU is probably playing the best ball of the conference and they are now the team to beat. They look really good at home, what can they do on the road?


----------

